# Bachelor in Nursing under Fiance Visa



## Babygirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello everyone  i'm just wondering if anyone here have experience enrolling up bachelor's degree for 3 years in any UNI with only Fiance (Subclass 300) visa? Did Uni accepted your application? thanks!!


----------



## usman Ghani Gondal (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe UNI will enrol you,but you will be the full fee paying student( as international student)..So you want be eligible for CSP_commonwealth supported places..as you are not permanent resident...where you need to pay partially (about 40%) fee....and you can either enrol part time or full time ....


----------



## Babygirl (Jun 4, 2013)

usman Ghani Gondal said:


> I believe UNI will enrol you,but you will be the full fee paying student( as international student)..So you want be eligible for CSP_commonwealth supported places..as you are not permanent resident...where you need to pay partially (about 40%) fee....and you can either enrol part time or full time ....


Hello! Thanks for your reply  yes i know i will be paying as international student.. I'm just concern if they will accept me even if i only have fiance visa.. I'd like to know if visas would be big deal or would be a problem upon enrolling..


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

Babygirl said:


> Hello everyone  i'm just wondering if anyone here have experience enrolling up bachelor's degree for 3 years in any UNI with only Fiance (Subclass 300) visa? Did Uni accepted your application? thanks!!


It depends upon your course duration.According to Australian government this visa allows you to enter Australia and marry with your intended fiancé within the visa's nine month validity period. Your fiancé must be one of the following:
*1-An citizen of Australia.
2-Permanent resident of Australia.
3-An eligible New Zeland citizen.*
So what about your course duration?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.australiaawards.ph


----------

